# My goats ate chicken feed



## samanthastevens1967@gmail (Jul 5, 2020)

I have my goats at a neighbors house while we finish our fence   Last night I found them in the feed house and they had eaten a lot of chicken feed.  What should I look for and do?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 5, 2020)

samanthastevens1967@gmail said:


> I have my goats at a neighbors house while we finish our fence   Last night I found them in the feed house and they had eaten a lot of chicken feed.  What should I look for and do?


Hello and welcome to BYH from Florida samanthastevens  
In response to your question, ...watch and see if they get bloated, it will depend on how much chicken feed they ate..but I would hold back any feed other than hay for today and  give them free access to baking soda, if you see any  major bloating  then you can give them peanut  (or vegetable,  coconut oil) to help stop the build up of gas. 
Getting that gas out ...get them moving around alot, burp them,  walk them, get them to fart, you just want that gas gone...if it gets really bad you may want a vet....
Good luck and hope they are doing well !


----------



## secuono (Jul 5, 2020)

Was it medicated feed or plain feed?
If medicated, you may need a vet.
If not, watch out for bloat. Maybe even give baking soda now in hopes it'll help prevent issues. Then wait it out.


----------

